# Assistance Please - Rear Slide Support Rail Clip Broken



## AKgurl (Sep 11, 2012)

We just purchased a used 2007 Keystone Outback 26RSS.
When pulling out the rear slide and putting the support rod in place in the snap clip that is attached at the back of the trailer the clip broke.
We can see stress fractures in the one on the other side and it looks like it will go soon too.

Does anyone know of a source to buy replacement clips for the support rod?

We live on an island in Alaska and can't drive to the nearest RV store so an online source would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Chris


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The awning bracket should be the same as the rear slide support....at least it was on my 28RSS

A&E Dometic Awning Lower Wall Bracket 3108221007B

http://www.anyrvparts.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=11558&SID=40&DID=88&CID=242&BID=


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When you install the new clip do not over tighten the bolts as this can and will crack the clip.


----------



## AKgurl (Sep 11, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The awning bracket should be the same as the rear slide support....at least it was on my 28RSS
> 
> A&E Dometic Awning Lower Wall Bracket 3108221007B
> 
> http://www.anyrvparts.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=11558&SID=40&DID=88&CID=242&BID=


WOW !!!

you guys know your stuff

Looks like the exact same part - already ordered - thx for url; made it easy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AKgurl said:


> WOW !!!
> 
> you guys know your stuff
> 
> Looks like the exact same part - already ordered - thx for url; made it easy


No problem...glad it helped.


----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

Came across this post by accident. My bracket had just broke also! "07" 23rs... Wow you guys are awsome! I was worried about finding one of these. Thanx times two.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It seems that those of us who have been here a while know about the replacement parts topic but we don't advertise it very well. For those who haven't seen it yet, the topic is pinned at the top of the "Outback Maintenance" forum.

Replacement Parts Topic


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

There ya are!!

Nice having that sort of help quick!

If you have questions about repairs, such as if you see damage underneath, speak up!

Also make sure you seal the clip properly to prevent water intrusion.

Eric


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

AKgurl said:


> The awning bracket should be the same as the rear slide support....at least it was on my 28RSS
> 
> A&E Dometic Awning Lower Wall Bracket 3108221007B
> 
> http://www.anyrvparts.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=11558&SID=40&DID=88&CID=242&BID=


WOW !!!

you guys know your stuff

Looks like the exact same part - already ordered - thx for url; made it easy
[/quote]

Keep a spare for you folks with a rear slide. It is a great insurance policy to lessen the chance of breaking another one. Just like the generator in the garage that never gets used when you live in hurricane country.


----------

